# HD RSN Announcement



## sahurd (Feb 14, 2007)

(from the Dish Network News Release section...sorry I can't post the URL, as the system disallows relative newbies from doing so...URLs in the text below have been modified).

Please Charlie & Friends...add FSN Bay Area soon! Throw me a friggin' bone! :eek2: 

Steve
=================================

DISH Network(TM) Launches Regional Sports Networks in High Definition 
More Programming for HD and Sports Enthusiasts in More than Half of U.S. Markets

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 4, 2007--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today the launch of seven Regional Sports Networks (RSNs) in high definition (HD) that will strengthen DISH Network's position as the leader in HD programming. Now avid fans in these seven markets will have access to their home team's games in vivid HD and stunning surround sound.

"Sports fans have been driving the HD movement for quite some time now so naturally we're excited to offer regional coverage of games and sporting events in this amazing and graphic picture quality," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "Whether it's baseball, basketball, football, college or professional, there's no better way to watch all the action than in HD and DISH Network has a great sports lineup and the most national HD channels today."

The seven HD RSNs launched today include Fox Sports Network Florida (DISH Network Ch. 373), Fox Sports Network Midwest (Ch. 368), Fox Sports Network West (Ch. 367), Fox Sports Network Prime Ticket (Ch. 361), Fox Sports Network Rocky Mountain (Ch. 364), Fox Sports Network South (Ch. 370) and Fox Sports Network Southwest (Ch. 366).

DISH Network will continue to explore carriage of additional HD RSNs throughout the year to enhance local HD programming line-ups. In addition to the seven RSNs announced today, DISH Network will begin offering Sun Sports and SportSouth this spring as well as Altitude this fall.

DISH Network offers customers an incredible value in HD sports programming including NFL Network HD, ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Rush HD, WorldSport HD, local HD networks in 29 markets and now these RSNs that will feature game-only content in HD. DISH Network also offers sports and HD enthusiasts a digital video recorder (DVR) to record their favorite programming and exciting sports moments, to control their own instant replay by pausing live TV and rewinding, as well as the ability to fast forward through time-outs, halftimes and commercials using a 30-second skip feature.

Subscribers who sign up now with DISH Network can get an industry-leading HD/DVR, the ViP622 DVR, at no upfront cost and can select from exciting all digital standard definition (SD) and HD programming packages.

New and existing subscribers can sign up for DISH Network's DishDVR Advantage, an all-inclusive TV package with more than 200 all digital SD channels, local channels where available, a state-of-the-art DVR serving two TVs and free standard professional installation with no extra fees for one low price of $49.99. For only $20 more a month customers can customize their DishDVR Advantage plan with DishHD. The HD RSNs are available to customers who subscribe to DISH Network's America's Top 100 Plus programming with DishHD.

For more information about DISH Network, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www(dot)dishnetwork(dot)com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.

About EchoStar Communications Corporation

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) has been a leader for more than 26 years in satellite TV equipment sales and support worldwide. The Company's DISH Network(TM) is the fastest-growing pay-TV provider in the country since 2000 and currently serves more than 13.1 million satellite TV customers. DISH Network offers a premier line of industry-leading Digital Video Recorders (DVRs) and hundreds of video and audio channels as well as the most national HD and International channels in the U.S., Interactive TV, Latino and sports programming. DISH Network also provides a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America and the DishDVR Advantage Package. EchoStar is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www(dot)echostar(dot)com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


CONTACT: EchoStar Communications Corporation
Cory Jo Vasquez, 303-723-1377

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

sahurd said:


> (from the Dish Network News Release section...sorry I can't post the URL, as the system disallows relative newbies from doing so...URLs in the text below have been modified).
> 
> Please Charlie & Friends...add FSN Bay Area soon! Throw me a friggin' bone! :eek2:
> 
> ...


Sorry Steve:

We in the bay Area will not get foxba in Hd since this is owned by rainbow media which is in the process of being bought by Liberty media which will own Direct Tv. In others words the price that dish will have to pay to carry foxba in HD will be to high for Dish.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> Sorry Steve:
> 
> We in the bay Area will not get foxba in Hd since this is owned by rainbow media which is in the process of being bought by Liberty media which will own Direct Tv. In others words the price that dish will have to pay to carry foxba in HD will be to high for Dish.


:bang:

Horrible, just horrible.

Me wants my Sharks in HD!

According to Wikipedia: FSN RM was acquired by Liberty Media as part of its purchase of DirecTV. So, how can Dish be able to have it and not FSN BA?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

We got BOTH of our local Fox stations in HD - just in time for the Kings to miss the playoffs :icon_cry:

(sorry - I couldn't resist complaining - it is tradition that someone must complain every time there's good news and I wanted to be first).

And please, before people start yelling at me, I'm one of those who, in the "beginning" was forced to go to my local bar to get sports because E* wouldn't add Fox West 2...it's nice to be first "this" time.


----------



## MVL999 (May 14, 2004)

Anyone hear anything about Fox Sports Arizona in HD?


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

so what about the rest of us with the RSN's who want it in HD ?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Sorry Steve:
> 
> We in the bay Area will not get foxba in Hd since this is owned by rainbow media which is in the process of being bought by Liberty media which will own Direct Tv. In others words the price that dish will have to pay to carry foxba in HD will be to high for Dish.


I thought both RM and MW were also in that deal going to Liberty Media?
I'm watching FSNMW in HD right now, and I understand RM is launched also.


----------



## sahurd (Feb 14, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> Sorry Steve:
> 
> We in the bay Area will not get foxba in Hd since this is owned by rainbow media which is in the process of being bought by Liberty media which will own Direct Tv. In others words the price that dish will have to pay to carry foxba in HD will be to high for Dish.


I can't find any reference to Rainbow Media selling its 60% stake in FSN Bay Area to Liberty. I know Liberty bought some of the other FSNs as a part of the DTV deal. I did see some speculation from February that Comcast was going to buy Rainbow's 60% stake in FSN Bay Area. Which would make a lot of sense, given how much of the Bay Area is "Comcast Country".

Steve


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Is Cablevision Rainbow? Wiki says Cablevision owns 60% and Fox owns 40%.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

LINK to the Press Release.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

That sucks... the press release most likely means no more activity for several months. I was beginning to get my hopes up the FSN Bay Aea might be coming soon.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since Dish has sort of put RSNs on the "back burner" back during CES in January, it is probably safe to say that they have in fact been working quietly behind the scenes to make these channels happen... but have just not been public about it so as not to jeopardise the process OR give people false hope. Have patience, and maybe we will continue to get pleasant surprises.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

Too bad FSNMW is on 129, and I have a crappy signal for that sat...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is the link to Liberty Media efforts to get Rainbow Media

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtrader...uy-cablevisions-rainbow-unit-ny-post-reports/

I sure do hope that comcast gets 100% ownership of foxBA then Dish will broadcast foxBA in Hd.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Well that press release isn't promising for us in FSN NW territory. *sigh*


----------



## Lardog (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweet!!! Angels vs. A's in HD on FSN West!!!!


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Where's my FSN Detroit? Almost every Red Wings game is broadcast in HD, and I'm stuck watching them in low-def narrow-screen.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anybody know when Sun Sports will be available in HD and what channel?


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Well that press release isn't promising for us in FSN NW territory. *sigh*


and neither for my FSN North......


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah they added FSN SW in HD just in time for me to have missed every single Spurs game that was on FSN, and for some inexplicable reason, the one Rockets game that remains is blacked out. Now that we're approaching the playoffs, all of the games are going to end up on a local OTA channel, TNT-HD or ESPN-HD so the point of HD RSNs is moot unless, I guess, you're an insomniac, I mean, baseball fan


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, So I have channel 373 FSN Florida. Now what. There is no guide info at all. I have moved ahead by days and nothing. How do I know when something is on? Will I now get the Marlins in HD?


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is the schedule for the Marlins. First HD game is Apr. 10th. http://www.sunsportstv.com/hdtv_pro...stSeparate&hdtv_programs.team=Florida Marlins

The first Devil Ray HD game is Apr. 9th.


----------



## Calvin Carrigan (Dec 5, 2006)

Will the guide show when this is on or is there a guide for what programming will be on? Any Miami Heat playoff games?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Calvin Carrigan said:


> Will the guide show when this is on or is there a guide for what programming will be on? Any Miami Heat playoff games?


Don't rely on a standard search to find events, yet. It appears that the guide entries aren't "tagged" properly. We have a Dodgers game on FSN PRIME SD 411 & HD 361 at 7pm. The SD event shows up in a search but the HD entry does not. The reason may be that the SD event says "MLB Baseball" but the HD event says "Dodgers at Giants".

I'd suggest looking manually for the time being. Find the game you want in SD, then see if there's a corresponding entry in HD. There should be an entry if the game is in HD.

I'm sure this'll all get worked out soon (ok, I'm not sure, I hope...). I hope they ultimately become a simulcast of the SD channels so I can remove them altogether.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

The Apr 9th & 10th games are in the guide. Heat playoffs will be on TNT-HD or ESPN-HD or ABC or NBA TV


----------



## UB425 (Sep 6, 2006)

is this in real HD format? i watched the Dodger game 4-6-07 the quality is pretty WACK, unlike regular ESPN HD or TNT HD?????  :nono2:


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

UB425 said:


> is this in real HD format? i watched the Dodger game 4-6-07 the quality is pretty WACK, unlike regular ESPN HD or TNT HD?????  :nono2:


Last night's game wasn't in HD but the previous night's game (Angels vs. Oakland) was.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Any Coincidence that these were launched (including the Liberty owned ones) almost immediately following filing of this paperwork with the FCC: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6427946.html

???

Most likely, Aren't most of the unlaunch HD RSN's not owned by News Corp/Liberty??

I know FSN Bay Area, FSN New England, MSG are owned by Rainbow (Cablevision)... can anyone else confirm the ownership of the other unlaunched but uplinked HD RSN's?


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

From the other forum.......Sun Sports HD is now available

372 - SUN [MPEG4 HD] - EchoStar3 61.5W TP 30 ConUS beam changed to Available


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> Any Coincidence that these were launched (including the Liberty owned ones) almost immediately following filing of this paperwork with the FCC: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6427946.html
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


Have no clue who owns the uplinked FSN North.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

gjh3260 said:


> From the other forum.......Sun Sports HD is now available
> 
> 372 - SUN [MPEG4 HD] - EchoStar3 61.5W TP 30 ConUS beam changed to Available


When did that go live?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> When did that go live?


Noontime today.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

Please Charlie...how about the Penguins in HD? 

From today's online edition of the Pittsburgh Post Gazette:
"The Penguins continue to be a ratings smash on FSN Pittsburgh and have viewership that is among the best in the country for NHL and NBA games.

FSN affiliates carry 20 of the NHL franchises and the Penguins have the best ratings of any of those teams, which includes Detroit, a city often known as Hockeytown.

What's more, the Penguins ratings are higher than any of the 24 NBA teams FSN carries, as well as those of the New York Knicks and New Jersey Nets.

The only NHL franchise that might have higher ratings than the Penguins is Buffalo, which is not in the FSN family."


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

What is the minimum package needed to be able to actually see content on either the FOXFL or SUN Sports HD channels. I see them but have never seen anything on them except the very large dish HDTV logo. I have the 100+ and the sports pak.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

dave4100 said:


> What is the minimum package needed to be able to actually see content on either the FOXFL or SUN Sports HD channels. I see them but have never seen anything on them except the very large dish HDTV logo. I have the 100+ and the sports pak.


Odds are you will never see anything on those channels unless Florida State fields a lacross team and they decide to televise it in High Def. You won't see any professional sports because they are out of your area.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

What RSN HD would I need to see anything? I would think there would be a filter system in place so these wouldn't show up in the PG for my area. Even my local SD MASN sports network channels keep blacking out games locally.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

dave4100 said:


> What RSN HD would I need to see anything? I would think there would be a filter system in place so these wouldn't show up in the PG for my area. Even my local SD MASN sports network channels keep blacking out games locally.


Enter your zipcode at http://dish.fxep.com
It'll give you a list of teams that claim your zipcode as their home territory, and show the RSNs that carry those teams.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Enter your zipcode at http://dish.fxep.com
> It'll give you a list of teams that claim your zipcode as their home territory, and show the RSNs that carry those teams.


The only RSN that I get according to the site is CSN. Nothing else. I might as well cancel the sports pak. I really don't care about watching teams a thousand miles away.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

dave4100 said:


> The only RSN that I get according to the site is CSN. Nothing else. I might as well cancel the sports pak. I really don't care about watching teams a thousand miles away.


Check back in the Fall, when college football starts up. I'm hoping those games won't be blacked out anywhere. They might not be the premiere matchups for the week, but ...


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

I would watch a lot more college football games from other areas. Football is my preferred sport anyway. I think this whole sports channel system is a little wacky. It would probably help if I had the AT250 package too.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

dave4100 said:


> I would watch a lot more college football games from other areas. Football is my preferred sport anyway. I think this whole sports channel system is a little wacky. It would probably help if I had the AT250 package too.


The problem is most people expect the sports pack to get them additional PRO sports, and that is simply not the case.

If you care about pro sports... the only option is to purchase the premium sports subscritption of your choice (Extra Innings, Centre Ice, Sunday Ticket, etc.)

The out of market RSN's will only get you SOME college sports, commentary shows, and maybe Arena League Football(?).

But, you IN-Market RSN will have lots of pro games to watch... and THAT is what I want to see. MY RSN in HD so I can see Sharks Hockey Playoffs in HD!


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

The problem is, that in D.C., CSN is it! How ironic is that? that a competing cable companies' sports network is the only thing that Dish shows in my area as far as regional sports. Wonder what kind of royalties Dish pays to Comcast for allowing them to broadcast their station. This gets more and more bizzare as RSN's come online.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's why I have been kind of apathetic to RSNs... I should get to see some ACC basketball next season, and maybe some ACC football in HD there... but I never see any pro games because there aren't any in the market here.

Charlotte Bobcats games (if I wanted to watch) are carried by a local affiliate, not RSN... and other NBA teams are outside the range. Seems most of the baseball teams are that way too, so even if I liked baseball I couldn't see any on FSN South in HD because they are all blacked out in NC.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

dave4100 said:


> The only RSN that I get according to the site is CSN. Nothing else. I might as well cancel the sports pak. I really don't care about watching teams a thousand miles away.


I just dropped it because there is very little on distant RSNs that interest me right now. This may change when college football kicks off...if reports are that some of those are showing on the HD RSNs, then I may pick up the multi-sport pack. The kicker is that right now I can't even see my own RSN HD because it's on 129, but now I have two to pick from on 61.5 instead of one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Now that would be cool... if there are college basketball or football games out-of-market in HD I might spring for the multi-sport pack too. I have 129, so I couldn't get them all unless Dish does something new... but I like college sports more than pros anyway, so if some of those aren't blacked out it would make the RSNs much more attractive to me.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Now that would be cool... if there are college basketball or football games out-of-market in HD I might spring for the multi-sport pack too. I have 129, so I couldn't get them all unless Dish does something new..


But you can get the vast majority of them...only FSN Florida and Sun are on 61.5.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Enter your zipcode at http://dish.fxep.com
> It'll give you a list of teams that claim your zipcode as their home territory, and show the RSNs that carry those teams.


This shows FSN North and MW as my RSN, but the sports with the green box around them do NOT include Hockey, that makes no sence to me.
My question would be (Since that is not a Dish Network web site) is WHAT RSN's does Dish Network think I should see?


----------



## fatalsync (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't show these channels #s in my guide at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

To get the channels you must get the SD version in your guide, have a dish aimed at the appropriate satellite (129° or 61.5° depending on channel), and have a ViP receiver.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

HDMe said:


> That's why I have been kind of apathetic to RSNs... I should get to see some ACC basketball next season, and maybe some ACC football in HD there... but I never see any pro games because there aren't any in the market here.
> 
> Charlotte Bobcats games (if I wanted to watch) are carried by a local affiliate, not RSN... and other NBA teams are outside the range. Seems most of the baseball teams are that way too, so even if I liked baseball I couldn't see any on FSN South in HD because they are all blacked out in NC.


I finally got the local MASN RSN's to show the Nats and O's games. I also have CSN. What I don't have is an HD RSN, at least none that broadcasts anything. I'm not sure what HD RSN, if any, I'm suppose to be seeing.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Apparently, the Boston DMA isn't considered important enough for RSN HD, even though NESN broadcasts in HD. I really hope they carry it, and not a Fox SN... the commentators on Fox national are awful (at least for baseball), and ESPN isn't much better, although it is in HD.

Although there were some rumors going around, as far as I can tell, only D* has current plans to carry NESN HD.
Given that the Boston DMA is one of the largest, I'm sure there's some politics involved.:eek2:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

wje said:


> Apparently, the Boston DMA isn't considered important enough for RSN HD, even though NESN broadcasts in HD. I really hope they carry it, and not a Fox SN... the commentators on Fox national are awful (at least for baseball), and ESPN isn't much better, although it is in HD.
> 
> Although there were some rumors going around, as far as I can tell, only D* has current plans to carry NESN HD.
> Given that the Boston DMA is one of the largest, I'm sure there's some politics involved.:eek2:


My comment from another thread. Essentially true for several major makets they are not currently carrying in HD>

"There are several problems for Dish with these stations. Most are close to 24/7 stations, rather than stations on just for a few games a week. And they probably want more money. And for many areas, e.g. mine in NY, there are multiple stations YES(Not currently carried even at SD), FNY, SNY, and MSG."


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Why does Dishnetwork say they have no idea when the next batch of RSNs in HD will be available? The contracts are clearly finished, so they DO KNOW. The just need to do some work to get them rolling. Why not tell us when? Are they short on labor? This stinks.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Question, I have just had Fox North (436) for my RSN, yesterday I noticed that I also have Fox MW (418) and it's HD channel (368), do we now get two RSN? Maybe they thought I should get one in HD so they added Fox MW.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

chriscpmtmp said:


> Why does Dishnetwork say they have no idea when the next batch of RSNs in HD will be available? The contracts are clearly finished, so they DO KNOW. The just need to do some work to get them rolling. Why not tell us when? Are they short on labor? This stinks.


How do you know all the contracts are done?


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Well that press release isn't promising for us in FSN NW territory. *sigh*


It's frustrating hearing all of the Cablevision radio ads touting the Mariners games in HD. If E* wants to be the leader in HD, they better act fast.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

HDMe said:


> How do you know all the contracts are done?


Its unlikely they would negotiate each RSN in HD separately. They are just being lazy now.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

IIRC, they would have to negotiate contracts seperatly, as not all the RSNs have the same ownership. Even the Regional Fox Sports Networks are not under the same ownership. I believe it has something to do with how Fox set up their regional network, as prior to FSN, they were all a fragmented bunch operating independently.

If someone could expound upon this, I would be quite interested.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

For the first time last night, I had to choose what HD baseball game to watch on the RSNs. Astros/Giants game on FSN SW HD overlapped with the Cards/Dodgers game on FSN MW HD.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

jimborst said:


> Question, I have just had Fox North (436) for my RSN, yesterday I noticed that I also have Fox MW (418) and it's HD channel (368), do we now get two RSN? Maybe they thought I should get one in HD so they added Fox MW.


NW Iowa gets both FSN North (Minn) and FSN MW (St. Louis) as their RSN's, yet we don't get FSN NORTH in HD because they carry too much HD and DIsh network don't have enough Bandwidth available.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

rictorg said:


> IIRC, they would have to negotiate contracts seperatly, as not all the RSNs have the same ownership. Even the Regional Fox Sports Networks are not under the same ownership. I believe it has something to do with how Fox set up their regional network, as prior to FSN, they were all a fragmented bunch operating independently.
> 
> If someone could expound upon this, I would be quite interested.


As it stands right now, all channels called FSN are wholly owned by News Corp, except two. Newscorp also owns SportSouth and Sunshine, which are operated like RSNs.

One channel they currently don't wholly own is FSN New England, which was recently 100% purchased by Comcast. That channel is likely to become a Comcast Sports Net. FSN Bay Area is a co-owned by Comcast and News Corp. Comcast owns 60% of that, so it is likely to also become a Comcast Sports Net soon.

FSN Northwest, Rocky Mountain, and Pittsburg are all currently in the proccess of being sold to Liberty Media as part of the DirecTV deal. That deal is expected to close sometime between July and October, but for now those stations still are operated by News Corp. Once they become property of Liberty, they are likely to remain branded FSN for the time being.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

pbrown said:


> One channel they currently don't wholly own is FSN New England, which was recently 100% purchased by Comcast. That channel is likely to become a Comcast Sports Net. FSN Bay Area is a co-owned by Comcast and News Corp. Comcast owns 60% of that, so it is likely to also become a Comcast Sports Net soon.


I thought FSN NE and Bay Area were owned by Rainbow Media, which is a subsidiary of Cablevision? (Same ownership as Voom)


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

grooves12 said:


> I thought FSN NE and Bay Area were owned by Rainbow Media, which is a subsidiary of Cablevision? (Same ownership as Voom)


Rainbow just sold their shares of NE and BA to Comcast a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2007/04/30/ap3668861.html


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Mikey said:


> For the first time last night, I had to choose what HD baseball game to watch on the RSNs. Astros/Giants game on FSN SW HD overlapped with the Cards/Dodgers game on FSN MW HD.


Well no HD for me since I still can't see 129 but at least I had access to two games. I got the Rangers on FSN-Southwest and they had the Astros on an alternate channel under the FSN-Houston banner. That worked out pretty well because the star of last years Texas League Champion Corpus Christi Hooks (AA) was Hunter Pence and he's done a pretty good job of skipping AAA and doing well in the bigs!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

pbrown said:


> Rainbow just sold their shares of NE and BA to Comcast a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2007/04/30/ap3668861.html


Good News maybe in the Bay Area Dish will be able to get FSN BAY AREA in HD


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> Good News maybe in the Bay Area Dish will be able to get FSN BAY AREA in HD


We can only hope...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

In their announcement May 4
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=996116&highlight=
they now have SNY HD slated for this summer and Altitude HD slated for this fall.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Good News maybe in the Bay Area Dish will be able to get FSN BAY AREA in HD


I sure hope so as well.


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

gjh3260 said:


> From the other forum.......Sun Sports HD is now available
> 
> 372 - SUN [MPEG4 HD] - EchoStar3 61.5W TP 30 ConUS beam changed to Available


seeing that I live in florida I be really happy to have another channel in HD, but just like fox sports florida this new channel is not available to customers that have a dish 1000 like myself, so what's the point? I always thought the dish 1000 was echostar's latest and greatest dish, but the fact that they want people that have them to go out and get a second dish for programing is ridiculus:nono2:


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Good News maybe in the Bay Area Dish will be able to get FSN BAY AREA in HD


Is there any reason to beleive this may be the case?? Are any of the comcast owned RSN's in HD?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

grooves12 said:


> Is there any reason to beleive this may be the case?? Are any of the comcast owned RSN's in HD?


Many of them are.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Many of them are.


... and available on Dish?


----------

